# Overwhelmed by the enormity of the move



## HarryBax

Hi I have just discovered this website and I think its a brilliant idea. I have decided to leave the country and move to Italy as I have always loved the country. However I don't know that much about the areas and the cost of living there. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on fairly cheap areas near to or in Milan. I will be moving there alone and will have barely just turned 18 when I do, so I won't be looking for anything glamorous .
Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges

Best way to find out about the areas you're interested in and the cost of living would be to make a few exploratory trips first - to scout out places to live, job possibilities, etc.

Cost of living is really tough to advise people on, as each person has their own personal threshold of what they find acceptable or not. Giving yourself a chance to be on site, even just for a couple of weeks, will give you a far better idea.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

